# Wheres the Beef



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a couple Angus/Maine Anjou beef steers that are getting to big to hold until fall to kill. Anyone interested in a beef or 1/2 a beef in June shoot me a PM. I raise my beef from birth. These beef will hang 700-750lbs by June. They been on grain since they came off the mountain (Oct). I also still have 2 left for the fall killing if interested


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

What is the approx cost of a whole or half beef?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up about 40-50 pounds from him awhile back and can attest to his beef, great marbling and huge ribeyes, if we didn't have 2 elk in the freezer I would be picking up more from him. If you have the room in your freezer I highly suggest you contact him, your stomach will thank you! Just be prepared to sit and chat for a bit, he has some good stories to share.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I too am curious on the $/lbs or per quarter/half


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I too am curious on the $/lbs or per quarter/half


If a half of beef hangs 360 lbs at 2.60 per lb = 936.00
Plus you pay cutting and wrapping .45 per lb = 162.00
and half of the kill fee is 40.00

So total for a half that weighs 360 would be 1138.00

You can call Millers in Hyrum and if their price for choice beef is less I will lower my price , I set my price based on what Millers is paying.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the 1/2 beef, Kirt. We picked ours up from C&S after they let it hang for about 9 or 10 days. We made burgers that night, and since have had rib steaks, sirloin steaks, and a roast cooked to make French Dip sandwiches. It has all been DELICIOUS! C&S Meats did a fantastic job and was very professional! I will definitely look to you when I am ready for another order! 

HunterDavid ;-)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

HunterDavid said:


> Thanks for the 1/2 beef, Kirt. We picked ours up from C&S after they let it hang for about 9 or 10 days. We made burgers that night, and since have had rib steaks, sirloin steaks, and a roast cooked to make French Dip sandwiches. It has all been DELICIOUS! C&S Meats did a fantastic job and was very professional! I will definitely look to you when I am ready for another order!
> 
> HunterDavid ;-)


Thanks and if you have any problems let me know.


----------

